# BANGALORE | Public Transport



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

*Metrail Monorail for Bangalore?*









Metrail demonstration train on test track in Nilai, Malaysia.









Metrail








Metrail Plus








Metrail Ultra

Key Features
Self Powered Rolling Stock - On board Hybrid Power Generation
Unique Multi-Axle Steered Drive - 6 Drive Wheels per Bogie - 2 Bogies per Carriage
Extra Safe 48 volts Traction System
No Traction Power Supply Infrastructure Required 
Lower Build, Operation and Maintenance Costs
AMPS Multiplexed Electronics Systems for Integrated Network and Monorail Systems Control
Advanced Lightweight Composite Structure

Dimensions
Width: 2.6 m (8.5 ft)
Length (Metrail Plus): 25.2 m (82.7 ft)
Overall Height: 3.825 m (12.5 ft)
Floor Height above Beam: 0.8 m (2.6 ft)
Doorway Height: 1.9 m (6.2 ft)
Doorway Width: 1.5 m (4.9 ft)
Internal Floor Width: 2.1 m (6.9 ft)
Internal Height: 2.15 m (7.0 ft)
Minimum Curve Radius (Metrail Ultra): 30 m (98.4 ft)
Operation Speed: 80 kph (49.7 mph)
Maximum Speed: 100 kph (62.1 mph)

For more information, see the Metrail website:
http://www.metrail.com/metrailindex.html

Also see the Monorail Society's speical feature on the Metrail test track:
http://www.monorails.org/tMspages/Metrail1.html

----------

http://www.thestatesman.net/page.news.php?clid=2&theme=&usrsess=1&id=116179

Kolkata firm in race for country's first monorail project in
Bangalore

Statesman News Service

Bangalore, May 13: The country's first monorail will begin plying in the city soon. Work on the project will start from 15 August covering a stretch of 18 km connecting Kanakpura and Majestic, the busiest stretches in the city.

The announcement about the monorail was made by chief minister Mr HD Kumaraswamy, a day after completing 100 days in office. The monorail will supplement the over Rs6000 crore Metro rail project which was cleared by the Central government three weeks ago. He told newsmen here that initially the monorail would be started as a pilot project before going on to cover over 95 km of the city. It would enable commuters to reach metro rail stations from different parts of the city in addition to easing the traffic
problems.

Its supporters claim that by operating at 48 volts with its own power sources onboard, the monorail, with a frequency of 90 seconds, can carry 96 ,000 passengers, up and down, working 18 hours a day. The chief minister, however, declined to give details about the cost of the pilot project. Nor was he willing to reveal the name of the company which would execute the monorail venture. Sources in the chief minister's secretariat told The Statesman that in all likelihood the contract could go to Metrail India Private Limited, a Kolkata-based subsidiary of Metrail AG, Switzerland. This company, under the chairmanship of Mr Zafar Saifullah, had made a presentation to the former chief minister Mr Dharam Singh ,two years ago.

Mr Saifulla, a former chief secretary in the state and cabinet secretary at the centre, had even met Mr Deve Gowda,former Prime Minister, to apprise him about the project. Companies from Malyasia had also made a presentation to the coalition government of Mr Kumaraswamy, even offering to fund the entire project themselves. Some officials are even talking about the possibility of the Malyasian companies getting the chance to put up the pilot project. Monorail promoters have been arguing that it can be set up in a matter of 20 months at a cost of Rs 4,000 crore.

----------

http://www.thehindu.com/2006/05/14/stories/2006051421300100.htm

Work on monorail project to start on August 15 

Special Correspondent 

It will a provide a link to the metro rail in Bangalore city 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
The project will be implemented from Kanakapura Road to the Majestic area 
It will cost about Rs. 45 crore a km, say promoters 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

BANGALORE: The Government has decided to execute an 18-km monorail network as an alignment to the Bangalore Metro Rail Project. 

Participating in a "meet-the-press" programme organised by Bangalore Reporters' Guild here on Saturday on the coalition Government completing 100 days, Chief Minister H.D. Kumaraswamy said work on the project would be inaugurated on the August 15. 

The monorail project will be implemented from Kanakapura Road to the Majestic area to provide a link to the metro rail. Details regarding the cost and private sector participation would be worked out soon, he said. 

The Centre cleared the 36.5-km Bangalore Metro Rail Project on April 27, which will be implemented at an estimated cost of Rs. 6,395 crore. 

The project provides for two lines — one from Jalahalli Circle to R.V. Teachers' College in Jayanagar, and the other from Mysore Road to Byappanahalli. About two years ago, a proposal was submitted to the Government for implementing the monorail project in a stretch of 89.9 km in two phases, covering the areas not covered by the metro rail. 

The estimated cost of the monorail project was Rs. 4,045 crore. 

Promoters say that it will cost about Rs. 45 crore a km. 

----------

http://www.deccanherald.com/deccanherald/may142006/index2034502006513.asp

Monorail to steal Metro thunder 
Work on single-track system to begin on August 15 ‘NO LAND IN BANGALORE’ 

DH News Service Bangalore: 

Chief Minister H D Kumaaraswamy on Saturday announced that work on the pilot project of a monorail network spanning a length of 18 km between Kanakapura Road and Majestic area here would commence from August 15 to complement the proposed Metro rail project. 

According to sources, three routes have been planned for the monorail network, the pilot project route being the first of them. 

As per a Government Order dated April 18, the Bangalore Metropolitan Regional Development Authority (BMRDA) has been entrusted with the responsibility of selecting an implementing agency for the execution of the project. The project will be taken up on a Public-Private Partnership (PPP) model. Once the selection is done, it will be the responsibility of the private partners to plan, design and execute the project. 


The Rail India Technical and Economic Services (RITES) Limited has been asked to recommend three routes where monorail can be implemented. They have been instructed to expedite the Comprehensive Traffic and Transport Survey, and submit their report by June-end. The survey is scheduled to conclude in November, but a part of the survey, covering medium and high density corridors, is likely to be ready before the new deadline. They will also have to provide various multi-modal transport options for the corridors, including Metro rail, monorail, skybuses and buses. Earlier, the Infrastructure Development Corporation of Karnataka (IDECK) too had prepared a preliminary report on the same subject, identifying 52 corridors with medium to heavy traffic. 

“The 18-km monorail network will be in place within a year from August 15,” the chief minister told a meet-the-press programme organised here by the Bangalore Reporters’ Guild on the occasion of the completion of 100 days in office. 

He hastened to add that the proposed monorail network will in no way affect the Metro rail project or its alignment. In fact, the monorail network would be be implemented in such a way that it would not only supplement the Metro, but also have interlinks with it, he noted. 

...


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

BENGALURU | Public Transport

*Reserved Space*


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Bengaluru Namma Metro*

*Profile*

Several MRTS proposals for Bangalore have been in the pipeline for nearly 24 years. In 1982, a study suggested that the MRTS should have a route length of 12.20 km. and pegged the cost at Rs. 239.15 crores.

In 1983, the Metropolitan Transit Project, an organization of Indian Railways, prepared a feasibility report for provision of suburban rail services on existing lines, a circular railway of 57.9 km. metro system on two corridors, in Phase-I 12.9 km. from Rajajinagar to Jayanagar and in Phase - II 11.2 km. from Hudson Circle to Krishnarajapuram. In 1988, a World Bank aided study was carried out by RITES and the study recommended a Commuter Rail System along with improvement of road transport system.

Later, in 1994, the Bangalore Mass Rapid Transit Limited (BMRTL) was incorporated by the State Government to implement the mass rapid transit system. BMRTL in turn asked the IL&FS to carry out a feasibility study for LRT System on Public-Private Partnership. However, though the partner was selected, the project did not take off. Later, Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) in partnership with RITES prepared a Detailed Project Report (DPR) for Bangalore Metro Rail, Phase I in 2003 at the instance of the Government. It proposed two double line corridors: East-West (EW) and North-South (NS) with a total length of 33 km.

*The Bangalore Metro Rail finally took shape with the Karnataka Government clearing the project in March, 2005 and the Union Government giving its approval in April, 2006.*

*Schedule & Frequency *

The Bangalore Metro construction work on the first elevated section (Reach-1) from Baiyappanahalli to Cricket Stadium (7 km.) is expected to be commissioned by within the first half year 2011..

BMRCL is seeking to minimize public inconvenience during the construction period. Prefabricated viaduct segments will be launched during night time, to avoid disruption of traffic. 

The frequency of the Metro trains will be every four minutes initially. This would increase to three minutes by 2021. The travel time from end to end on the east-west corridor will be 33 minutes, and on the north-south corridor 44 minutes. The system is designed for a maximum train speed of 80 kmph.

*Project Highlights*

Bangalore Metro, With All Its Promises

The Bangalore Metro has all the components required for a successful integrated public transport system. It offers:

• Comprehensive connectivity • Convenience • Comfort • Affordability • Frequency • Reliability • Safety • Aesthetics

*The Route Map*

The Bangalore Metro weaves through the bustling commercial and residential areas of the city. The first phase of Bangalore Metro, consisting of two corridors of double line electrified, will cover a total of 42.30 km.

The East-West corridor will be 18.10 km. long, starting from Baiyappanahalli and terminating at Mysore Road terminal, going via Swami Vivekananda Road, Indiranagar, Halasuru, Trinity, Mahatma Gandhi Road, Cricket Stadium, Vidhana Soudha, Central College, Majestic, City Railway Station, Magadi Road, Hosahalli, Vijayanagar and Deepanjali Nagar.

The 24.20 km. North-South corridor will begin at Nagadandra and terminate at Puttenahalli going via Mahalakshmi, Rajajinagar, Kuvempu Road, Malleswaram, Swastik, Majestic, Chikpete, City Market, K.R. Road, Lalbagh, South End Circle,Jayanagar and Puttenahalli.

Out of the 42.30 km., 8.822 km. will be underground near City Railway Station, Vidhana Soudha, Majestic and City Market and most of the rest will be elevated.


GAUGE : Standard Gauge 
TRACTION : 750V dc Third Rail 
SPEED Max : 80Kmph ; Sch. 32Kmph 
NO. OF STATIONS : 41
TRAVEL TIME : 33/44 Mins. (end to end)










Click on this map to view large

Red = Underground | Blue = Elevated 

*Tentative Deadlines:*










*Carrying Capacity*

The Bangalore Metro has been designed for a capacity of 40,000 PHPDT. The number of passengers expected to travel on the metro everyday is estimated at 10.20 lakhs in 2011 and 16.10 lakhs in 2021.

*Train Coachs*









© IndiansUnite









© nandan_ks


*Funding Structure*

The approved total project outlay is Rs.8158 Crore (Phase-1-33 km : Rs.6395 Crore + Phase 1- Extension 9.3 km: Rs. 1763 Crore = Rs. 8158 Crore), which is proposed to be financed by way of Equity, Subordinate debt and Senior term debt as per the pattern given in the table.






Source: BMRC & IndiansUnite


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Rendered pics of Stations*


*BAIYAPPANAHALLI Station*









*Halasuru Station*









*Southend Circle Station*


*S.V Road Station*









Source


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

^^
*Rajajinagar Station*









*Kuvempu Road Station*








*
MG Road Station*









*Jayanagar Station*









Source


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*KR Road Station*









*Mysore Road Terminal*




















Source


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

^^


















*Lalbagh Station*









*Srirampura Station*









Source


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

^^





























Source


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

^^




































Source


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Pics of Bengaluru Namma Metro*


















Source



























Source


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Pics of Bengaluru Namma Metro*



Mahesh Nanjunda said:


> Brigade Metropolis blog:
> 
> Trial run of Namma Metro on MG road.


cross posting from SSC I









Source


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Pic of Bengaluru Namma Metro*



engineer.akash said:


> Copyrights Karnataka news



Namma Metro by Subramanyan, on Flickr


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

gentem said:


> ^^ For 20 min frequency avg waiting time is 10 min. That is nothing in bangalore road traffic.
> 
> *Ready to Roll, Almost*
> Initially, the BMRC had been planning to operate the *train with an interval of 10 minutes during peak hours and at an interval of 20 minutes during off-peak hours*. Since the Metro has a huge capacity and moves quickly, with the completion of Phase 1, it will operate at an interval of three minutes
> ...


cross posting from SSC I


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Bengaluru Metropolitan Transport Corporation (BMTC)*

*Vision*

The Bengaluru Metropolitan Transport Corporation came into existence in 1997 with the sole aim of providing public transportation to the city and sub-urban areas of Bengaluru. The mission of the organization is to provide safe, reliable, clean and affordable travel to everyone.

BMTC leads by example in being the only Bus Corporation within the city of Bengaluru to ferry more than 4.2 million commuters. The organization comprises a fleet of over 6092 buses covering an area encompassed with a radius of 36 kilometers from the city centre. In a day BMTC operates on 583 city and 1785 sub urban routes, running 13 lakhs kilometers and making 79445 trips. BMTC has a 32000 strong labour force to carry out different aspects of BMTC bus operations.

*BUS SERVICES*

*Vayu Vajra Airport Service*

Volvo based Bengaluru International Airport Limited (BIAL) Services, also known as Vayu Vajra, offer high-end air-conditioned comfort to passengers in an effort to wean them away from personalized modes of travel. The service is available round the clock, providing seamless connectivity between important areas of the city and BIAL. Refer map below for vayu Vajra operations 










*Source: BMTC*


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

^^
*Vajra Service*

Vajra services are premium services of BMTC that provide high comfort in order to attract people from using personalized mode of transport. The service is operated by deploying Volvo based buses that are Air-conditioned, Euro-III conforming with kneeling mechanism, collapsible exit floor and room for wheel-chair. These services are hard to miss as they red in colour and operate on almost all localities, including arterial and ring roads, of Bengaluru.











*BIG10 Service*

BIG10 services deploy (Suvarna class of) buses branded in green and bottle green on 12 major corridors coming in from surrounding sub-urbs in the city - Hosur road, Bannerghatta road, Sarjpura road, Kanakapura road, Mysore road etc. These buses are run on a direction based concept where the commuter takes the next (high frequency, every 15 minutes) bus in his/her direction of travel, and if need be, makes a change over to another bus to reach the destination. The service terminates on different points on the radius of the city core, to avoid congesting the city centre.










*Source: BMTC*


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

^^
*Suvarna Service*

Suvarna services are newly introduced services with a fleet comprising air-suspension and high comfort (without A/C) buses. They are 295 services in operation ason 31st July 2009,which are specially deployed during peak hours. 











*Pushpak Service*

Pushpak services are operated by deploying branded buses having added comfort features such as better upholstered seats with head rest, more leg space etc. Their fares are structured higher than the ordinary fares. 











*Other Services*

Ordinary services, including Parisaravahini vehicles, are operated at ordinary passenger fare. At present there are 5402 of those services operating in city 










*Source: BMTC*


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Pics of Bengaluru Namma Metro*




*Photograph: Santosh R.G./ Karnataka Photo News*http://www.karnatakanews.com/


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Pics of Bengaluru Namma Metro*






*Photograph: Santosh R.G./ Karnataka Photo News*http://www.karnatakanews.com/


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*BMTC - Trial run of Corona Skypak City Bus. A semi-low floor air-conditioned bus*

A press release from the BMTC said the bus and coach industry were in a transition phase, from truck chassis to monocoque space-frame platform. Monocoque structure involves integration of the body and the chassis, and is now already in use in many car models.

While Corona Bus Manufacturers Pvt. Ltd., Pune, has provided the Skypak fly-by-wire platform, the coach is integrated by Bangalore-based KMS Coach Builders Pvt. Ltd.

The 12-metre-long and 2.5-metre-wide bus is powered by a 160 HP Cummins ISB electronic engine located at the rear.

The auto transmission technology ensures jerk-free movement while the engine meets Bharat Stage IV emission standards.









Source


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*BMTC VOLVO BUS*



engineer.akash said:


> *BMTC VOLVO BUSES WITH BICYCLE RACKS!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cross posting from SSC I


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

Night view of M.G.Road and Metro station from Ebony, Bangalore.


Metro Station by Nitinv29 .....will catch up soon!, on Flickr


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Pictures of the Krishna Rajendra Road station (Reach 4)*



Mahesh Nanjunda said:


> *Picture copyright: KPN*


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Namma Metro viaduct and station work on RV Road (Reach 4)*



Mahesh Nanjunda said:


> Pic copyright: KPN


----------



## tool2106 (Sep 24, 2009)

Man how I do miss Bangalore. Thanks for sharing !


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Gantry crane proceeding towards the station. 6 more piers to reach the station.*



nandan_ks said:


> Gantry crane proceeding towards the station. 6 more piers to reach the station.
> 
> 
> 
> Crane[yellow color] used to lift the side parapet walls in the background.


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Metro edges on in east; focus on rest*



> *The long-felt need of metro rail for the bustling capital is all set to be realised soon. Of the total length of 42.30 km in the first phase, the work on Reach-1 from Byappanahalli to MG&#8200;Road is ready for commercial operation.*
> 
> The benefit of the mass transport project could be reaped in full only after the tracks extend in all the four directions from Majestic and Vidhana Soudha.
> 
> ...


http://www.deccanherald.com/content/193452/metro-edges-east-focus-rest.html


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

nandan_ks said:


> CC: Ravi Raj


cross posting from SSC I


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

http://www.deccanheraldepaper.com/svww_index1.php


----------



## mcarling (Nov 1, 2008)

The currently scheduled date for Reach 1 to open is 20 October.


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

doc.aneesh said:


> *Monorail latest in line of transport projects in Bengaluru*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cross posting from SSC I


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Look at how Metro reach 3 shaping up*



strike2 said:


> *Look at how reach 3 shaping up*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cross posting from SSC I


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

^^
*A look from other side*



strike2 said:


> *A look from other side*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cross posting from SSC I


----------



## mcarling (Nov 1, 2008)

s.yogendra said:


> *Metro edges on in east; focus on rest*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe the possibility of the underground stretches being operational by March 2013 is zero. I would believe March 2015, but I wouldn't be very confident about it.


----------



## tool2106 (Sep 24, 2009)

^^ Agree. It will take a long time before they end just the digging phase in Vidhana Soudha, for instance.


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

some more pics of metro



strike2 said:


> http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities/Bangalore/article2534252.ece


cross posting from SSC I


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*bangalore namma metro ready for the inaugural *



engineer.akash said:


> Namma metro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cross posting from SSC I


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Preparations for inauguration of Bangalore Namma Metro*



Mahesh Nanjunda said:


> *Pics copyright KPN*


CP from SSC I


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

^^


Mahesh Nanjunda said:


>


CP from SSC I


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Bangalore Metro*



engineer.akash said:


> Copyright Karnataka news


cross posting from SSC I


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95800026&postcount=12879









source: http://news.in.msn.com/national/article.aspx?cp-documentid=5524756&page=2


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

source: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/67/Namma_Metro_Bangalore.jpg


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

View inside a train - Namma Metro









source: http://www.deccanchronicle.com/tabloid/bengaluru/high-spirits-transit-846


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ The interior is really almost not visible, but the ppl can be seen very clearly


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

:lol: Falubaz, it's true.

By the way, I really liked the pictures in your thread on the Polish town, Zielona Góra. 

Here's the only one I found showing the interior clearly-









source: http://www.railway-technology.com/projects/bangalore_metro/bangalore_metro6.html


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Huh! now we can see it better! 
Whats underneath the seats on the right? Fire extinguisher or just an empty coke bottle?

I like those zoomed pics of trains on the elevated section! Keep 'em coming!

p.s. Thx for the comment. I upload some pics every now and then.


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

Falubaz said:


> Huh! now we can see it better!
> Whats underneath the seats on the right? Fire extinguisher or just an empty coke bottle?


Your guess is as good as mine. :cheers:



> I like those zoomed pics of trains on the elevated section! Keep 'em coming!
> 
> p.s. Thx for the comment. I upload some pics every now and then.


Thanks, I will!


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

Reporting from India sub-forums as of October 18, the huge Phase II of Bangalore Metro has been proposed to include the extension of the Gottigere - Nagawara line to connect the International Airport. This is a 20-km extension from Nagawara.
Also, a green initiative is being launched for commuters to rent bicycles at each Metro station.



mangalore mania said:


> *Bangalore Metro will take you to the airport in less than an hour*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In future, you could reach the Bengaluru International Airport from M.G. Road in less than an hour, bypassing traffic snarls. For, Bangalore Metro Rail Corporation Ltd. (BMRCL), which is expected to include metro connectivity to the airport, has computed the time to reach the airport once Phase 2 is completed.

“Our current estimated time is 44 minutes, which can go up to 55 minutes,” said BMRCL Managing Director N. Sivasailam on Wednesday. In his interaction with reporters on the eve of the first anniversary of the launch of the Namma Metro Reach 1 from M.G. Road to Byappanahalli, he said the time factor had been indicated to the government.

“While a journey in high speed rail link (HSRL) from the central business district to the airport could take 29 minutes, it could take [us] 44 minutes.”

The BMRCL is proposing to extend the Gottigere-Nagawara line, being taken up in Phase 2, to the airport. “Initially, with fewer stops, the airport could be 44 minutes [away].

The journey could take 55 minutes if the number of stops are increased later,” he added.

Rs. 5,000 crore project

BMRCL sources said they had already started the line estimation work for the 20 km between Nagawara and the airport, and that the detailed project report (DPR) would be prepared later.

“Our estimate for the extension is about Rs. 5,000 crore. This extension may also not feature in the proposal for Phase 2 being submitted before the Public Investment Board (PIB) shortly,” an official said, and added that the approval could be sought later.

Phase 2 proposal

The proposal for the Rs. 26,500-crore Namma Metro Phase 2 will be submitted before the (PIB), a key approval agency at the Centre, the next 10 days, Mr. Sivasailam said.

Approval for Phase 2 — which has already got the State government okay — from the PIB is expected in two or three months.

FINANCIAL PLAN

The financial plan will be on the lines of Delhi Metro Phase 3 and involves proposals for public-private partnership in systems (tracks, rolling stocks, signal, telecom and others) and operation and maintenance.

“If the PPP mode is taken, we will be saving about Rs. 6,000 crore.”

The project had already been approved by the Ministries of Railways and Finance as well as the Planning Commission.

Anniversary

To mark the first anniversary of the launch of the metro, BMRCL will be honouring more than 20 freedom fighters identified by the Gandhi Smarak Nidhi on October 20.

The metro will also launch a green initiative in which bicycles will be rented out. The bicycle initiative will be implemented by a oprivate partner.


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

A floor of the MG Road Metro Station is being dedicated to exhibits of Mahatma Gandhi's work and paintings.

The green initiative launched on October 20: bicycles for rent at MG Road, Trinity and Ulsoor Metro stations.



pavan9741650414 said:


>


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

X-posting pictures as of October 20:



strike2 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

The Phase II DPR (detailed project report): 



anil29 said:


> *Phase 2 Details*
> For those who have not seen this report, it is worthwhile to go through once. I gives overall picture of Phase 2 to a reasonable detail.
> 
> http://bmrc.co.in/pdf/phase2/phase2forweb.pdf


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

The bicycle service is a success: convenient, green and affordable!



mangalore mania said:


> *No revision of Metro fare till March*


Quote:
The Namma Metro commuters on the MG Road-Baiyyappanahalli stretch can relax a bit as far as the fare is concerned. The Bangalore Metro Rail Corporation Limited (BMRCL) won’t revise the fare till March 2013.

“The revision of fare depends on the expenditure we incur and as of now the expenditure is under control.

The revision, which might be effected after March 2013, will be as per rules and there could be a marginal hike of five per cent,” said N Sivasailam, Managing Director, BMRCL. He was speaking at a function to mark the first anniversary of the commercial operation of the Metro here on Saturday.

Sivasailam said the Bruhat Bangalore Mahanagara Palike and the BMRCL have decided to take up the repair of the roads beneath the Metro corridors. 

The State government has sanctioned Rs eight crore for restoration of the roads along Reach-2 (Leprosy Hospital to Mysore Road) and Reach-3 (Sampige Road to Yeshwantpur). The work will commence after the rains stop, Sivasailam disclosed.

The formal tests along the north line (Sampige Road to Peenya) will begin in February 2013 and the commercial operations are expected to be launched by June 2013.

Bicycle service

The BMRCL, in association with Kerberon Automations, launched bicycle facility at MG Road, Trinity and Ulsoor stations. 

People can register with Automated Tracking and Control of Green Assets (ATCAG) system by paying a one-time refundable fee of Rs 1,000. The registered users will be issued a smart card with which they can top-up their account using the service.

Every registered user gets one hour bicycle usage free per day beyond which Rs 10 would be deducted from the account. The user can take the bicycle from any station and after use park it in the same Metro station or any other place where ATCAG facility is available, said Syed Haseeb Arfat, the chairperson of Kerberon Automations. 

An ID proof (driving licence, passport, voter card) should be furnished for registration. More details can be had on www.atcag.in

To start with, 22 bicycles have been made available at all the three stations.
A Coffee Day outlet was also inaugurated at the MG Road station on the occasion. U A Vasanth Rao, General Manager (Finance), BMRCL, said the coffee shop has been rented for Rs 2.75 lakh per month while the bicycle sharing facility fetches Rs 22 lakh per year.

As many as 32 freedom fighters from different parts of the State were felicitated on the occasion. Veteran freedom fighter H S Doreswamy said the BMRCL should ensure that Metro remains a common man’s asset always.

“I am not saying that the Corporation should not make profits. But at the same time, the Metro fare should always be affordable for commoners,” he said.

Somalingappa Fakirappa Dodavada, the 102-year-old freedom fighter from Bylahongal taluk in Belgaum district said he wanted Metro be more ‘desi’ (indigenous).

“Some parts of the rail coaches are manufactured by BHEL. But all aspects of Metro should go desi. Only then we can call it Namma Metro,” he said.


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

The Metro line in the Trinity Circle area



strike2 said:


> Trinity Circle at Sunset by code_martial, on Flickr


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

After opening metro in Kolkata (my city) in 1984 and in Delhi (our country capital) in 2002, this year metro opened in Bengaluru, the third city which opened metro. 

Although it is called garden city for its lavish greenery, and also called air-conditioned city for pleasant weather, but recently I read that it is also the most polluted city in India, for automobile booming. So opening a large metro network is very urgent.

Thankfully, the ball is rolling. Bengaluru metro is a mixed network, because, it uses 3rd rail like Kolkata, but fully AC rakes like Delhi.

I support 3rd rail for elevated metro, because it is more aesthetic.

My beloved sisters and brothers are working in Bengaluru at IT sectors, so I’ve a special I interest for Bengaluru.

*Please inform about the 2nd phases of metro network. *


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Generally 1st or 2nd metro lines identified by red & blue. Why Bengaluru particularly chose green & purple? Any special cause?


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

Ashis Mitra said:


> After opening metro in Kolkata (my city) in 1984 and in Delhi (our country capital) in 2002, this year metro opened in Bengaluru, the third city which opened metro.


Actually it opened in 2011.


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

X-posting another aerial view from October, 2011:



strike2 said:


>


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

When those 2 lines of 2nd phase will be opened?


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Bangalore buses (KSRTC) launched the latest Volvo 9400 PX in September 2012 for suburban, commuter and inter-city travel:

***sexy*** 



strike2 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

More pictures of the Volvo 9400PX-



schumi0101 said:


> India's first and the only Volvo 9400PX is now with KSRTC.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

A video of the Volvo 9400PX -



s.yogendra said:


> ^^
> 
> *Sexy Monster by KSRTC*


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

More pics of its interior-




schumi0101 said:


>


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

BMTC buses serving the City:



Manjunath kasigavi said:


> *BMTC Vayu Vajra, Bangalore*





Manjunath kasigavi said:


>





Manjunath kasigavi said:


>


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

The present BMTC buses-




strike2 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

A very crowded BMTC bus in Bangalore:



krishna.r said:


> Bangalore


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

To clarify, these are the present Bangalore City (BMTC) buses:-



schumi0101 said:


>


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

And these Bangalore buses (KSRTC) are for suburban, commuter and inter-city travel:



strike2 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> http://karnatakanews.com/default.php
> 
> :banana:





schumi0101 said:


>


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

The present suburban rakes for Bangalore - Bangarpet suburban rail:




hemanth1987 said:


> Banglore Bangarpet New DEMU Rake


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

LRT proposal with the present Bangalore Metro, as of July 1, 2012:



Mahesh Nanjunda said:


> Deccan Herald 1-July-12


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

update on Bangalore Commuter Rail; news articles in July 2012:




Mahesh Nanjunda said:


> Deccan Herald 14-July-2012





Mahesh Nanjunda said:


> DNA Bangalore edition 14-July-2012


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

A study on the Bangalore commuter rail (July 2012)-


Mahesh Nanjunda said:


> *A Praja-RAAG presentation on the Bengaluru commuter rail service*


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Bangalore Commuter Rail Routes Proposed*

Several routes have been proposed. The following four routes are part of the most recent proposal being studied by RITES:

(1) Ramanagara to Kengeri (32.0 km)
(2) Baiyyapanahalli to Hosur (41.0 km)
(3) Tumkur to Yeswanthpura (64.0 km)
(4) Yelahanka to Doddaballapura (24.0 km)

source


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Bangalore Suburban Rail construction (track work) is underway as of October 2012



sfs said:


> *Suburban rail chugs slowly*
> 
> *Track Work Begins, Faces Roadblocks*


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Praja-RAAG awarded with 2012 Volvo Sustainable Mobility Award (Runner Up)!*

Praja-RAAG is awarded for its work on the Bangalore Commuter Rail services on October 30, 2012 -



kbsyed61 said:


> Praja-RAAG has been awarded with 2012 Volvo Sustainable Mobility Award (Runner Up) for its campaign on "Commuter Rail Service". The event was held at Leela Palace, Bengaluru on Oct 29, 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hemanth1987 said:


>


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

The tussle between implementing LRT over Monorail, as of January 2013:



Bubba_305 said:


> This was posted on the Metro thread. It needs to be on this as well... Same as the previous post here, but, the map's bigger


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ashis Mitra said:


> When those 2 lines of 2nd phase will be opened?


Remaining parts of Reaches 2, 3, 3A, 3B, 4, 4A, UG1 and UG2 have witnessed a lot of progress since the last updates. I will provide more details x-posted from the local sub forum. In fact, Reaches 3, 3A and 3B, and UG2 are expected to commence operation during this year.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

December 11th render update on Hosahalli Metro station U/C then:



strike2 said:


> Magadi rd station roof is coming up like this render.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

The underground (U/G) Majestic Interchange under construction (U/C); picture taken on December 12, 2012:



strike2 said:


> Plz dont mind the quality of pics


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Swastik Metro station U/C, as of December 15th, 2012:



nandan_ks said:


> Click on image for high resolution
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded from KPN


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Tender for landscaping (December 18, 2012):



strike2 said:


> *Tender for architectural finishing and landscaping*
> 
> http://bmrc.co.in/pdf/tenders/landscapeug.pdf


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Jan. 8, 2013...



strike2 said:


> By the Metro by s_heroor, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Namma Metro diving in Bangalore city by Scalino, on Flickr


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

The Majestic Metro interchange underground-



Ashwin R said:


> Had been to Majestic today. Looks like whatever land is required has been occupied completely. Looking at the progress (also by the pic posted by BMRCL on twitter), it will be a + interchange and not a T interchange. From the newly opened terminal 3 of KSRTC, one can get a view of almost the entire area under construction. So if any of you intend to take a photo, head over there. Since I had gone in the late evening, could not get a clear one.
> 
> At the location where I have marked the red line in the picture below, I noticed an arch on which ‘Continental…’ was written, like the one present where the TBMs have been launched. Also, the Gubbi Thotadappa Road in front of the black rectangle (signifying the area occupied by the BMRCL ) had steel decks. That might be the place where the pocket track will be located. Drilling the three tunnels and the crossovers between them through TBMs might be expensive and time consuming. So the space from one end of the station to the place where the TBMS will be launched might be cut and cover. The TBMs might be boring only under the 8 railway tracks till the city Railway station metro station.
> ( The location of the red line is not exact. Its somewhere within the area occupied by BMRCL)
> ...





Cygnus-X1 said:


> This is correct, assuming BMRC's original plans are still valid. Doc - see these plans.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

videos of reaches U/C-



sfs said:


> *Some random captures on Tumkur road*


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Mahesh Nanjunda said:


>





Mahesh Nanjunda said:


> Inside the train


Progress (tracks being laid) on Reach 3 between Soap Factory Station and Mahalakshmi Station:



Mahesh Nanjunda said:


> Pic copyright BMRCL


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

n20 said:


> Purple line...


I absolutely love this pic, a bit of the west (the metro) and bit of the east (indian style building), love it, keep posting:cheers:


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

PIA777 said:


> I absolutely love this pic, a bit of the west (the metro) and bit of the east (indian style building), love it, keep posting:cheers:


Thank you for your nice comment.
The "Indian style" buildings are a part of old Bangalore that Purple line passes through. Unfortunately, many are dilapidated with residents living there for many generations. Bangalore grew from a city of 5.6 million in 2001 to a city of 8.7 million in 2011; most of those areas were built with modern architecture.
It's nice to still be able to see the different eras this city has lived through.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Evolution of KSRTC buses*

KSRTC buses barely 50 years ago, in the 1960s:


Ashwin R said:


> http://writingsonphotography.wordpress.com/2013/01/21/bangalore-beat-261986/


KSRTC buses today (since September 2012):



schumi0101 said:


>


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Suburban Rail in the lush green suburbs of Bangalore:



deekshith said:


> View from Anita's (Bangalore) 5 by Stephanie Booth, on Flickr


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Reach 3B progress update from the BMRC website (as of Jan. 11th); original post by SSC forumer Mahesh Nanjunda on Jan. 16th: 



Mahesh Nanjunda said:


> *Reach 3B* - Pic copyright BMRC


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Construction progress (date: Jan. 16) on deck slab (Reach 4A) at the Kanakapura - Ring Road Junction (Sarakki traffic signal)-



Mahesh Nanjunda said:


> I think this is Reach 4A


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

^^ A low resolution image of the Sarakki traffic signal-



Mahesh Nanjunda said:


> ^^ Yes, it is this location:


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Bangalore Metro being promoted via Youth Hostel Association of India*

Bangalore Metro being promoted via Youth Hostel Association of India


JhonJ said:


> *BMRC promotes tourism through Youth Hostel Association of India*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Byappanahalli Depot: then and now 




maddyvoldy said:


> Photo Credits: Arun Sri


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Reach 3B: near Hesaraghatta Cross; pics posted on Jan. 18-




bharath.enc said:


> *Reach 3B Updates - Near hessarghatta cross*


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Reach 3B end - near Parle Factory*

January 18th photo update-



bharath.enc said:


> *Reach 3B End - Near Parle Factory*


----------



## ImBoredNow (Jul 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by pavan9741650414
*Byapphanahalli junction*










cc: Prashanth Chandar Kcd

*Byapphanahalli junction*











*MG road station*










cc: Prashanth Chandar Kcd

*Chai Point @Trinity Namma Metro Stn. *










cc: Chai Point/FB

Originally posted by Mahesh Nanjunda







[

Originally posted by maddyvoldy
Near Yeshwanthpur Railway Station (January Pic)










CC: Srinivasreddy Yelmur










Copyright: Glinson Aj

Originally posted by mangalore mania

It comes and It goes!! by sahil muhsin, on Flickr


Lalbagh West gate junction by sahil muhsin, on Flickr

Originally posted by strike2

11 by naman.saraiya, on Flickr


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Buses in Bangalore...



nandan_ks said:


> Row of Pink Ipe trees by Vijayakumar B, on Flickr


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Bangalore City (BMTC) bus; January 5, 2013:



strike2 said:


>


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

^^ ImBoredNow, thanks for the lovely updates!

Reach 4: Pocket Track behind KR Road Station (Jan. 18, 2013)



nandan_ks said:


>


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

January 19, 2013, images from Google Earth for western portion of E-W corridor:



Mahesh Nanjunda said:


> From left to right: *Reach 2 viaduct*, *west ramp* and the *BMRC Railway stn UG stn*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

April 4th photos of Koramangala bus station in Bangalore, taken by pavan9741650414:



pavan9741650414 said:


> *Koramangala Bus station*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Jan. 22nd; Malleswaram span U/C:



Mahesh Nanjunda said:


> 66 m span under construction in Malleswaram. Copyright BMRCL


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Mahalakshmi Station U/C (Jan. 23rd):


strike2 said:


>


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

North - South line trials successful on Jan. 23rd



Mahesh Nanjunda said:


>


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Realty boom along the Metro lines underway-



Mahesh Nanjunda said:


>


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

n20 said:


> Jan. 22nd; Malleswaram span U/C:


Interesting that they are making part of the flyover right at the site. In Russia, they make these long bars at some plants and then these parts are carried onto construction sites.


----------



## MysoreOne (Nov 1, 2012)

*Bangalore Metro update * Pocket Track work going on at West Of Chord Road



nandan_ks said:


> Uploaded from KPN


----------



## Otazabi (Mar 3, 2013)

Bangaluru, bangaluru is beautifuuuuuuuul hwehvuhve


----------



## outage (Jun 22, 2013)

n20 said:


> Buses in Bangalore...


I can see trees and street - not buses 

I saw a some time ago web with position of buses in Bangalore but I was very disappointed that on one route there was only few buses (one or two), is it enough for so huge city?


----------



## MysoreOne (Nov 1, 2012)

Bangalore Metro : works at Rajajinagar Station



maddyvoldy said:


> At Rajajinagar Station
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MysoreOne (Nov 1, 2012)

*BMTC : 600CF - Wipro gate via Hosur road flyover *









Copyrights:- Punya Keerthi P


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

City buses at Kempegowda Stop



puneethgs said:


> *KA-57-F-1000*
> 
> At KEMPEGOWDA


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Approvals are underway for Bangalore Commuter Rail, to serve a metropolitan region of over 11 million people



canarese said:


> source


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Jan. 24, 2013: Inside the Peenya depot shed U/C 



doc.aneesh said:


>


The stabling shed- can hold up to 24 Metro trains



doc.aneesh said:


>


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Trinity Circle station


strike2 said:


> Trinity Circle Stn. by code_martial, on Flickr


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

New BMTC (Bangalore City) buses continue being added to the fleet even when central funding ceases... originally posted on July 21st



strike2 said:


> Probably the only operator to be still adding new Volvo buses to the fleet in India
> Most of them stopped after the Jnnurm funding


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

photo courtesy Ashwin R (May 26th)


Ashwin R said:


> A quiet KR Circle
> 
> Copyright: Myself


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Tunnelling work @ Bangalore Metro



maddyvoldy said:


> Pic Credits : Harsha GM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Y-Junction U/C (Jan. 2013)



Mahesh Nanjunda said:


>


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Map of Bangalore Commuter Rail, showing both operational and proposed stations as well as its interchanges with Metro and bus lines.
The airport rail link is presently under approval phase.



krinix said:


> Here is the map , includes new stations, interchanges!


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Inside Bangalore Metro by Anil Wadghule, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Metro, Bangalore by Anil Wadghule, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Bangalore metro by r0ck_, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

IMG_7219.jpg by AJAY KUMAR GC, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

The Bangalore Metro...so far so good, by far better than that of Delhi...and not crowded at all for a saturday... by nspencer02cm, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Vivekananda Road, Bangalore by NA.dir, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Report images from the Namma Metro project in Bangalore, India by Roxtec Group, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Namma Metro by binai, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Namma Metro by iNithin, on Flickr


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

^^ Nice one,really admires India with all these metro development. I hope Indonesia can follow the example from you guys kay:


Cheers


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice updates Desiyogi kay:


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

maddyvoldy said:


> City Market Station
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

maddyvoldy said:


> At Rajajinagar Station
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

By maddyvoldy
CC: Shiva kumara


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

heven_blr said:


> *Namma Metro Reach 3 unlikely to be commissioned by November *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

By nandan_ks




















All Copyrights belongs to Narayanan Vinoba


----------



## R.U.Interkors Singh (Oct 24, 2013)

All cosmetic changes. The nation won't develop unless you change the mindset. 
http://www.ndtv.com/article/cities/cctv-suggests-sexual-harassment-of-girl-on-bangalore-metro-437389


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

next page ------->


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

X-posting


Cygnus-X1 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Photo copyright - Vinay Nayak


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

X-posting



maddyvoldy said:


> Work at Vidhana Soudha Station
> 
> Copyright: KPN


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Work is in full swing. 



maddyvoldy said:


> View towards East (towards MG Road - BYP)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Today:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/single-view/view/bangalore-metro-phase-2-approved.html
> 
> *Bangalore metro Phase 2 approved*
> 31 Jan 2014
> ...


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Woow, great news!!! at last line 3 and 4 approved, and now my brothers, sisters, friends etc, who are staying at B.T.M. - they can use metro soon. The line will connect with Electronic City.

I thinks those lines will be opened around 2020, am I right?


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

^^ 2nd Phase expected to open in 2017.

Phase 2 consists of 4 line reach extensions and 2 new lines.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^Nice picture!

Does someone have a map with the new lines and the ones to be extended?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Falubaz said:


> ^^Nice picture!
> 
> Does someone have a map with the new lines and the ones to be extended?


Not full but... Courtesy from urbanrail.net:


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

^^ That's the Phase-1.


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

*Phase 1 and 2*










Courtesey - epaper.timesofindia.com


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

invincibletiger said:


> Courtesey - epaper.timesofindia.com


That's perfect!:cheers:


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Second metro line rolls in *

However, only four stations along the stretch are complete



> With government agencies rushing to launch as many programmes as possible before the election code of conduct comes into play, Bangalore Metro Rail Corporation Ltd. (BMRCL) too is going ahead with the opening of the Peenya Industry–Sampige Road Namma Metro line on Friday.
> 
> While Railway Minister M. Mallikarjun Kharge will flag off the service from the Rajajinagar metro station on Friday, Chief Minister Siddaramaiah will lay the foundation stone for Namma Metro Phase 2 at the Sree Kanteerava Stadium.
> 
> The service is being launched despite the fact that of the 10 stations in the 10-km stretch of reaches 3 and 3a, only four are fully ready to handle operations. BMRCL is busy giving finishing touches to the other six.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Copyright - KPN


copyright - Mohan


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

x-POSTING



maddyvoldy said:


> Rajajinagar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Sampige station*

Photo credits : sfs


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Photo credits : sfs


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

More photos by forumer *sfs*


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

X-posting more photos



maddyvoldy said:


> Rajajinagar Station
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pavan9741650414 said:


> *First day ride on Reach 2*


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

:applause: to Bangalore Metro on the opening of its 2nd Metro rail line!!


----------



## Kushi42 (Apr 20, 2014)

Can anyone offer examples of the Bangalore Metro plastic fare tokens for sale or exchange? Please reply in a private message.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

*BMTC bus fleet heads towards zero-emissions with 100% electric buses launched commercially*

Zero-emission 100% electric buses were commercially launched in Bangalore by BMTC in February 2014, and are now both a commercial success (earns an operating profit of Rs. 77 per total passenger km) and lauded by all.



schumi0101 said:


> BMTC added yet another feather in the cap today. The inauguration of the much awaited Electric bus manufactured by BYD was launched in Bangalore today.
> The bus which is powered by Iron-phosphate battery which is an in-house development of BYD claims no emission, no pollution from its bus and the chemical materials contained in the battery can be recycled without any toxins.
> The drive range of this bus is 250kms, when the batteries are completely charged.
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

A twilight pano showing a stretch of Line 2 running between ISKCON and Yeshwantpur Railway station

originally posted by pavan9741650414

By : Amith Nag (https://www.facebook.com/Amithclicks)











Walkways below, originally posted by maddyvoldy









CC: The Ugly Indian

photo originally posted by strike2

Life in a metro by abhilashramachandranphotography, on Flickr










Copyright: Glinson Aj


posted originally by carlcox









All Rights Reserved by *Code Martial*

originally posted by nandan_ks

Mayo Hall by Amith Nag, on Flickr


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

originally posted by strike2

Swami Vivekananda Metro Station by ashwin kumar, on Flickr


Namma Metro MG Road Station by ashwin kumar, on Flickr


MG Road Boulevard by Amith Nag, on Flickr

posted originally by pavan9741650414
Mg road boulevard - good job by namma metro to get the beauty back — at MG Road
[/B]



















posted initially by strike2

2552750262689 by vinOdd333, on Flickr


2552761302965 by vinOdd333, on Flickr

posted originally by pavan9741650414









pavan9741650414










By : Amith Nag (https://www.facebook.com/Amithclicks)[/B]











http://www.flickr.com/photos/infiknight/8736139926/in/photostream/lightbox/


At an inspection bay; originally posted by strike2

ನಮ್ಮ ಮೆಟ್ರೋ by K Rao, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

On the 1st May Green Line metro extension between Peenya Industry and Nagasandra stations was opened:
http://www.ibtimes.co.in/bangalore-namma-metro-3b-extension-nagasandra-peenya-flagged-off-631078


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Some photos of the new stations on the North-South Line:

Namma Metro Reach 3B by shreyas91, on Flickr

Namma Metro Reach 3B by shreyas91, on Flickr

Namma Metro Reach 3B by shreyas91, on Flickr

Namma Metro Reach 3B by shreyas91, on Flickr

Namma Metro Reach 3B by shreyas91, on Flickr


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

At last the green line opened, I personally think this line is more important than violet line, because it connects Yashwantpur rail station, the 2nd largest rail station in Bengaluru.

But when the underground section of Bengaluru metro will be opened near Majestic?


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Mysore Road-Magadi Road stretch of east-west line expected to start commercial operations 2015.11.16:

http://themetrorailguy.com/2015/11/...oad-section-to-be-inaugurated-on-november-16/

Bangalore will for a while have three unconnected metro lines.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^Yup, This is really a weird situation.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Regarding this:



maddyvoldy said:


> I jumped the gun on R2. Hope they don't convert the "1-2 days" to another month.
> 
> Phase 1 progress map as of November 2015. Click to Zoom.
> 
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

We could get to a point where we have 4 unconnected sections! I don't even know if the world leader in byzantine urban rail systems, the Istanbul metro, ever had such an arrangement in place.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Updated map on urbanrail.net:
http://www.urbanrail.net/as/in/banl/bangalore.htm


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From New Indian Express:



> http://www.newindianexpress.com/cit...-Open-on-Friday/2016/04/25/article3398136.ece
> 
> *Namma Metro Underground Corridor to Open on Friday*
> 25th April 2016 06:40 AM
> ...


Plus video from Deccan Herald:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^And so, it happened:
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...galore-underground-metro-section-inaugurated/


----------



## shashpant (Mar 17, 2015)

X-Post from local thread.



rocking_magma said:


> Departing Trinity station by Nicolas Mirguet, on Flickr
> 
> The busy Trinity Circle by night by Nicolas Mirguet, on Flickr
> 
> Trinity station and the Oberoi Hotel by Nicolas Mirguet, on Flickr


----------



## amithpallavoor (Dec 9, 2012)

http://www.bangaloremirror.com/bang...ams-of-suburban-rail/articleshow/52046914.cms
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...et-to-become-reality/articleshow/51000260.cms

Under the first phase, state government has proposed to take up Mandya to Kengeri, Tumakuru to Yeshwantapura and Whitefield to Byappanahalli connectivity. The total cost of the project is estimated at Rs 9000 crore. This is for the entire project.

Byappanhalli to Whitefield needs to be extended up to Kolar as Kolar has all the potential to develop as a satellite town of Bengaluru.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I’ve a special interest for Bengaluru Metro, because it uses 3rd rail like Kolkata, althought the main difference is Kolkata uses top level currenct collection, and Bengaluru uses bottom level current collection

What suprises me that they started metro operating on lisolated parts i.e current green and purple line does not have interconnection, and also there are still no connection between either parts of each line. Both lines are isolated with each other, and also isolated in their distance. This is absurd. At least they should start a line entirely, then start another line, or use the interchange section first. This creates segregation, one who wants to travel from one line to another, he/she should get down from one line, take bus to reach another line, then get up to another line, very childish.

Two portions are under construction – 

*Green* line is being extended towards south upto Puttenhalli, this will be partly underground extension.
*Purple* line is now has two isolated section, the middle section is under construction, which will be completely underground.


----------



## nandan_ks (Sep 27, 2005)

^^ The Purple line is complete and operational. 
The Green line though isolated has good patronage. The interconnection is only a matter of time.


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

*Approval for ‘innovative funding’ might put Light Rail Transit System on track*

Nearly a decade after it was proposed, the 42-km Light Rail Transit System (LRTS) is gaining momentum after the cabinet on September 1 approved ‘innovative funding’ to execute the project[...]


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*6.29 km extension of Green line opens!*

This is the first segment of Phase 2 expansion that has opened to public. It is a 5 station extension of the existing Green line from Yelachenahalli to Silk Institute.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Central Govt. Approves Bangalore Metro’s Phase 2A & 2B*

After a whole lot of bickering, approvals have finally been given for Phases 2A (19.75 km & 13 stations) & 2B (38.44 km & 17 stations) which make up the 57km blue line linking Central Silk Board – KR Puram – Airport. 

*Phase 2A (ORR Line) Stations*
Silkboard – KR Puram with 13 stations at KR Puram (interchange with the under construction Purple Line), Mahadevpura, DRDO Sports Complex, Doddanakundi, ISRO, Marathahalli, Kodibisanahalli, Kadubeesanahalli, Bellandur, Ibbalur, Agara Lake, HSR Layout, Silk Board (interchange with the upcoming Yellow Line).
*Phase 2B (Airport Line) Stations*
KR Puram – Kempegowda International Airport with 17 stations at Kasturinagara, Horamavu, HRBR Layout, Kalyan Nagar, HBR layout, Nagawara (Interchange with Pink Line), Veerannapalya, Kempapura, Hebbal, Kodigehalli, Jakkur Cross, Yelahanka (erst. Kogilu Cross), Bagalur Cross, Bettahalasuru, Doddajala (formerly Trumpet Junction), Airport City and KIAL Terminals


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

update on extension of Purple Line









Bengaluru Metro operations on extended Purple Line likely to begin by August; details


In the new metro stretch, the time of travel between Mysuru Road metro station and Kengeri metro station is expected to be approximately 15 minutes.




www.financialexpress.com


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

After some years gap, Bengaluru metro has again started extending. In last year, both *purple *and *green *line has extended. Both are towards south-west. The Green line towards Silk Institute, but the more important extension is of Purple line, which is towards Kengeri. This extension is very important, because it runs mostly parallel with suburban rail line towards Hejjala. Both in Jnanabharathi and Kengeri has suburban railway interchange, and hence the suburban train service in Bengaluru is not strong, atleast like Baiyappanahalli, peoples in Kengeri could travel towards city Centre more easily, and peoples from Mysuru, now get down at Kengeri, take metro and could come directly to city centre much easily.

My question is that, within JANUARY 2024, which extensions and new lines will be opened commercially?


----------



## Cygnus-X1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Ashis Mitra said:


> After some years gap, Bengaluru metro has again started extending. In last year, both *purple *and *green *line has extended. Both are towards south-west. The Green line towards Silk Institute, but the more important extension is of Purple line, which is towards Kengeri. This extension is very important, because it runs mostly parallel with suburban rail line towards Hejjala. Both in Jnanabharathi and Kengeri has suburban railway interchange, and hence the suburban train service in Bengaluru is not strong, atleast like Baiyappanahalli, peoples in Kengeri could travel towards city Centre more easily, and peoples from Mysuru, now get down at Kengeri, take metro and could come directly to city centre much easily.
> 
> My question is that, within JANUARY 2024, which extensions and new lines will be opened commercially?


You are repeating the same stupid question on dozens of metro threads. You asked the same question on the Bangalore Metro thread and I answered it there with none.
Now, you post it again here. Are you searching for multiple opinions from different forummers?

If you are so very keen to know, I advise you to go through the respective threads or google and get the information you want instead of irritating everyone on multiple threads.

Its really sickening to come across your posts, first making a short description (probably borrowed from wiki or somewhere) and then asking the same question everywhere. For god's sake, stop these irritating spams.

Mods - please take note, thanks.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't want bothering for answering to a fake profile. Who don't like my question, simply block or hide me. I have right to question, because India is a democratic country.


----------

